# Rescue Event in Massachusetts 2010!



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Pet Rock Festival - Sunday September 13, 2009 - Welcome to Pet Rock Festival

This is the 10th year! And it gets bigger every year! This is for ALL animals & there will be several GSD rescue tables there! Great place for meeting up too! 
I met several board members at this event! Bring your family & your puppers! 
There is a ton of fun & learning for all!


----------

